# 2N2907A transistor orientation



## swetonic (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm building the Ionizer fuzz. I have one component left to solder, the 2N2907A transistor. I'm unsure of the orientation, and I've seen different pictures on the pinout for this transistor. Does the L1 printed on the transistor mean that's leg 1 (pin 1)? And would pin 1 go in the rightmost hole on the board, as it's pictured below? 

I was thinking about putting in a socket just in case I get it wrong anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## Mcknib (Nov 19, 2020)

The emitter the one with the small metal tab would go to the left solder pad (ground)

Easy enough to check just continuity check that solder pad connects to ground with your meter


----------



## swetonic (Nov 19, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> The emitter the one with the small metal tab would go to the left solder pad (ground)
> 
> Easy enough to check just continuity check that solder pad connects to ground with your meter


Thanks - and DUH on my part!


----------



## Mcknib (Nov 19, 2020)

haha no duh always better to check

I would say use sockets anyway especially with a wee bit more expensive transistors, I usually do till I'm happy it all works then either solder one leg in the socket or remove them and solder the transistor in


----------

